# Sapphire TRIXX Preview



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2005)

Today we bring you a world-exclusive Preview of Sapphire TRIXX. This is Sapphire's new overclocking utility which is shipping this month. It boasts many new and exciting features, like maximum overclock detection.

*Show full review*


----------



## PSDeluX (Apr 10, 2005)

gj


----------



## ziwro (Apr 19, 2005)

Can i use this program my sapphire x800xl


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2005)

Flash a Sapphire bios on a card and it'll detect your card as Sapphire? And then work...

Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone using this software yet?


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought it was already shipping with the X800 series, I heard about it months ago. But will it work with all Sapphire cards, say a 9800 Pro too? I don't think it'll help anymore than ATItool can, but it's cool.


----------



## thedivinehairband (Sep 28, 2005)

Ive been using this software at home. i found a link to download it. works very well i'd say. yes it works with an x800xl as thats what ive been using with it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 28, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Flash a Sapphire bios on a card and it'll detect your card as Sapphire? And then work...
> 
> Or is that a bad idea?



it might, as long as the pcb and everything is standard, but the temp sensors may be different, and detect wrong. If the card has auto throttling, that may cause some severe problems. Other than that, it should be about the same, aside from possibly varying ram timings, effecting the speed and overclockability.

make sure the ram matches!!!


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought W1zzard had a hand in helping Sapphire develop it ....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 29, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I thought W1zzard had a hand in helping Sapphire develop it ....



probably did.   He's very very busy these days


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2005)

I prefer ATITool over anything  I hated TriXX when I tried it with my X800GTO2.  Went back to the good ol' days and got the beta of ATiTool.


----------



## ChAce (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks sweet to me, but we have ATiTool


----------



## MCMOPAR (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I use ATItool, too but it doesn't have the fan control TriXX has. I'd like to give it a try on my Sapphire X800Pro I bought back in July. Can it be downloaded from Sapphire or anywhere else? I would hope they wouldn't leave all of us hanging who have bought their products in the recent past.
Specs:
Asus K8N4-E Deluxe mobo (s754, PCI-e graphics slot)
(2) 512 mb DDR400 PC3200 Ultra ram modules w/Ultra Gold heat spreaders
Sapphire X800PRO VIVO 256 mb video card (max oc 560 core/560 mem according to ATItool)
420W power supply
AMD Athlon 64 3400+ 2.2 ghz (oc'd to 2.365 ghz (215x11) = 3655)
stock fan/heatsink presently
Gigabyte 3D Cooler-Ultra GT PCU31-VH heatsink/fan (this week 11/03/05)
Technics CD/DVD burner
250 gb Maxtor DiamondMax Plus ATA 133 hard drive
Raidmax Storm case w/5 case fans + 2 power supply fans
17" Flat screen Compaq monitor (CRT - not flat panel - 1280x1024 max at 60 Hz)
Logitech MX-510 optical mouse
Best 3DMark03 score to date: 11,852


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 29, 2006)

Where can I get this software for my Sapphire x1600 Pro agp 256Mb?! I can't get it from teh Sapphire site and my bestest friend google can't help  Errr, scrub that, me got lol Now I get an error saying "TRIXX will only work with Sapphire cards"...however mine IS a Sapphire, anybody got any ideas on how to get it working?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers-overclocking-software/27094-ati-s-new-tool-sapphire-cards.html


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 7, 2008)

You sure he's still looking for it after 2 1/2 years?

Thread necromancy is awesome.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 9, 2011)

dippyskoodlez said:


> it might, as long as the pcb and everything is standard, but the temp sensors may be different, and detect wrong. If the card has auto throttling, that may cause some severe problems. Other than that, it should be about the same, aside from possibly varying ram timings, effecting the speed and overclockability.
> 
> Make sure the ram matches!!!





urlyin said:


> i thought w1zzard had a hand in helping sapphire develop it ....



+ 10


----------

